# working art



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

An abstract art peice I did a few years ago (pre dr). The sun is a 3-D compenent in the peice. Painted with acryllics










oil pastel, black and white portrait of Medusa's severed head.










there will be more to come.. i'm working on two peices right now that are like a pair.


----------

